# Gattuso - Milan: è finita. Addio al tecnico.



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.

Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.

Gattuso intenzionato a lasciare, come Leonardo, perché il nuovo Milan sarà giovane e con poche ambizioni. Inoltre la società potrebbe decidere di sacrificare l’Europa League, con la Uefa.
*
TMW: Gattuso riceverà una buonuscita. Potrebbe ripartire dal Newcastle.

**Mediaset: risoluzione consensuale del contratto tra il Milan e Gattuso.

Pedullà: Gattuso si dimetterà domani. Rinuncerà al 90% dei 5,5 mln che gli spettano. Non riceverà buonuscite. Potrebbe ripartire dall'Arabia.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Bene. Speriamo solo di non prendere un sostituto peggiore.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2019)

Spero solo non ci sia uno scambio di panchine con la Samp allora


----------



## GP7 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Sky parla di dimissioni. Questo gli renderebbe onore. 
Ma sarebbe comunque secondario.


----------



## Mic (27 Maggio 2019)

L’addio di Rino l’ho desiderato per diversi mesi, ma ora che stanno lasciando tutti, mi sento parecchio spaesato.
Sono sempre abbastanza ottimista e speranzoso ma questa volta ho come la sensazione che si stia mettendo la pietra tombale sulla nostra squadra.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Bene così. Adesso prendessero un tecnico degno di allenare il Milan.

Personalmente, non voglio Jardim. PER ME sarebbe un mega flop.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Finalmente, era ora. Ora però andiamo a prendere Allegri


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Lo dico da mesi. Rino non sarà al Milan. La cacciata la scorsa estate non è arrivata per questione di tempistiche, ma era cosa già programmata da tempo. Adesso però pensino bene al prossimo tecnico, non si può più sbagliare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Ottima notizia.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Come da copione, volevano solo annunciarlo (giustamente) dopo l'ultima giornata per far arrivare la squadra serena all'ultimo impegno. 
Adesso posso dire che mi va bene qualsiasi tecnico che faccia giocare a calcio e/o un vincente come Allegri.
Peraltro non credo alla differenza di vedute, credo piuttosto che lo abbiano silurato.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> L’addio di Rino l’ho desiderato per diversi mesi, ma ora che stanno lasciando tutti, mi sento parecchio spaesato.
> Sono sempre abbastanza ottimista e speranzoso ma questa volta ho come la sensazione che si stia mettendo la pietra tombale sulla nostra squadra.



Ho la stessa sensazione anche io. Non si tratta di una pietra tombale forse, ma di una rinascita in altra veste e in altra identità che temo non potremo fare altro che accettare, anche se ci sembrerà un netto ridimensionamento.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene così. Adesso prendessero un tecnico degno di allenare il Milan.
> 
> Personalmente, non voglio Jardim. PER ME sarebbe un mega flop.



Storicamente un tecnico straniero stecca da noi. In serie A in generale. Campionato troppo tattico, troppo strategico, troppo calcolatore. Lo straniero dev'esser un Mourinho per intenderci.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



Ora il sogno, almeno per me, è Allegri. 

Non c'è proprio nulla di meglio in giro. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.



La mia ottava.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho la stessa sensazione anche io. Non si tratta di una pietra tombale forse, ma di una rinascita in altra veste e in altra identità che temo non potremo fare altro che accettare, anche se ci sembrerà un netto ridimensionamento.



Eppure il nano in parte lo diceva, tra le righe....un Milan in mano agli stranieri non sarà più il Milan che tutti conosciamo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2019)

Questo è fuori dal Milan da 2 mesi.

Ora serve qualcuno veramente forte.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Se squadra di giovani deve essere tutto sul Gasp.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora il sogno, almeno per me, è Allegri.
> 
> Non c'è proprio nulla di meglio in giro. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.



Mettiti nei panni di Allegri. La sua carriera, il suo crescendo...dammi un motivo per cui diresti si al Milan....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

*.*



Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho la stessa sensazione anche io. Non si tratta di una pietra tombale forse, ma di una rinascita in altra veste e in altra identità che temo non potremo fare altro che accettare, anche se ci sembrerà un netto ridimensionamento.



L’importante è tornare competitivi per lo scudo in per il 2022/2023 al più tardi e per la Champions per il 2024/2025 o al più tardi per l’anno dopo.

L’importante, quindi, è che il Milan che rinasce in altra veste e in altra identità non diventi una Rometta qualunque per i prossimi decenni.

Ricordo che nell’82, ad esempio, durante gli anni neri 1979-1986, quindi pre-Berlusconi, eravamo comunque la squadra italiana con più titoli internazionali, ed eravamo pari al Bayern e inferiori solo a Liverpool e Real. Non eravamo certo la Rometta nè lo siamo mai stati.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora il sogno, almeno per me, è Allegri.
> 
> Non c'è proprio nulla di meglio in giro. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.



Ma Allegri è in grado di plasmare una squadra con molti giovani?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Maggio 2019)

Non sarà stato un grande allenatore, ma senza dubbio un grande uomo e milanista. Inaccettabile leggere cose contro l'uomo, inaccettabile.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’importante è tornare competitivi per lo scudo in per il 2022/2023 al più tardi e per la Champions per il 2024/2025 o al più tardi per l’anno dopo.



Fare un ragionamento cosi, e non ce l'ho con te, chiaro che interpreti l'idea Elliot, significa non aver ben concepito cosa sia il Milan, il tifoso rossonero e la nostra storia.


----------



## Mic (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’importante è tornare competitivi per lo scudo in per il 2022/2023 al più tardi e per la Champions per il 2024/2025 o al più tardi per l’anno dopo.


La mia brutta sensazione non menziona ritorni al vertice.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Se squadra di giovani deve essere tutto sul Gasp.



Magari!
Per me tra l'altro troverebbe la squadra apparecchiata per il 3-4-3/3-4-1-2/3-5-2, mancherebbe solo qualche rinforzo, ma troverebbe diversi suoi pupilli.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

non ho capito questa incompatibilità tra le visioni sul futuro.
a cosa avrebbe detto no Gattuso ?
e comunque sto ancora aspettando che Leonardo dica qualcosa da settimane.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (27 Maggio 2019)

Gente che esulta per la cacciata di Gattuso Leonardo e Maldini

Fatevi due domande se 3 icone milaniste rassegnano le dimissioni...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> TMW: Gattuso riceverà una buonuscita. Potrebbe ripartire dal Newcastle.*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fare un ragionamento cosi, e non ce l'ho con te, chiaro che interpreti l'idea Elliot, significa non aver ben concepito cosa sia il Milan, il tifoso rossonero e la nostra storia.



Non ho capito cosa intendi. Proprio perché so cos’è il Milan e cos’è la nostra storia mi aspetto un ritorno all’essere competitivi, che non significa necessariamente tornare vincenti come nel periodo 1986-2011 ma poter dire la nostra.




Mic ha scritto:


> La mia brutta sensazione non menziona ritorni al vertice.



Siamo stati al vertice anche prima di Berlusconi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora il sogno, almeno per me, è Allegri.
> 
> Non c'è proprio nulla di meglio in giro. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.



scusa se mi permetto: schifi tanto gattuso,e poi vuoi la sua esatta copia meno sfigata?


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’importante è tornare competitivi per lo scudo in per il 2022/2023 al più tardi e per la Champions per il 2024/2025 o al più tardi per l’anno dopo.
> 
> L’importante, quindi, è che il Milan che rinasce in altra veste e in altra identità non diventi una Rometta qualunque per i prossimi decenni.
> 
> Ricordo che nell’82, ad esempio, durante gli anni neri 1979-1986, quindi pre-Berlusconi, eravamo comunque la squadra italiana con più titoli internazionali, ed eravamo pari al Bayern e inferiori solo a Liverpool e Real. Non eravamo certo la Rometta nè lo siamo mai stati.



Temo che servirà qualche anno in più, perché un obiettivo come lo descrivi, dalla situazione in cui siamo, lo si può raggiungere solo se da questo momento in poi indoviniamo tutte le scelte e facciamo tutte le cose bene.
E purtroppo non credo che questo sia possibile, faremo altri errori di percorso, come tutti del resto. Ma speriamo di tenere la rotta.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> TMW: Gattuso riceverà una buonuscita. Potrebbe ripartire dal Newcastle.*



Ecco. buonuscita. 

Avranno trovato un accordo amichevoli. Ma niente dimissioni...


----------



## mil77 (27 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> non ho capito questa incompatibilità tra le visioni sul futuro.
> a cosa avrebbe detto no Gattuso ?
> e comunque sto ancora aspettando che Leonardo dica qualcosa da settimane.



A un Milan di giovani. Ha detto chiaro che x lui servono esperienza e qualità


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Gente che esulta per la cacciata di Gattuso Leonardo e Maldini
> 
> Fatevi due domande se 3 icone milaniste rassegnano le dimissioni...



Il milanista medio vuole tornare a vincere, perlomeno a lottare per farlo. Quei tre personaggi, storicamente rossoneri chi più chi meno, consapevoli di questa cosa, non possono accettare di essere il parafulmine di non poter dare al tifoso quello che vuole.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Temo che servirà qualche anno in più, perché un obiettivo come lo descrivi, dalla situazione in cui siamo, lo si può raggiungere solo se da questo momento in poi indoviniamo tutte le scelte e facciamo tutte le cose bene.
> E purtroppo non credo che questo sia possibile, faremo altri errori di percorso, come tutti del resto. Ma speriamo di tenere la rotta.



Siamo nella stessa situazione dell’Inter due anni fa più o meno.

Comunque anche fossero due o tre anni in più lo accetterei a malincuore, la cosa fondamentale è lavorare per essere competitivi e non adagiarsi sul livello Rometta o Lazietta, perché non è la dimensione del Milan nè potrà mai esserlo. Il Milan può avere periodi bui come questo o quello 1979-1986 ma ha il dovere di ritornare a fare il Milan, che non è guardare gli altri vincere nè potrà mai esserlo.

Non siamo una Sampdoria portata al vertice da Berlusconi per 20 anni eh, già prima di lui eravamo nella top five dei club europei più titolati.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

*Mediaset: risoluzione consensuale del contratto tra il Milan e Gattuso.*


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendi. Proprio perché so cos’è il Milan e cos’è la nostra storia mi aspetto un ritorno all’essere competitivi, che non significa necessariamente tornare vincenti come nel periodo 1986-2011 ma poter dire la nostra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intendo dire che il tifoso rossonero non può aspettare 3 stagioni per tornare competitivo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il milanista medio vuole tornare a vincere, perlomeno a lottare per farlo. Quei tre personaggi, storicamente rossoneri chi più chi meno, consapevoli di questa cosa, non possono accettare di essere il parafulmine di non poter dare al tifoso quello che vuole.


nella situazione in cui siamo è impensabile tornare competitivi per vincere in tempi brevi.
il nostro obiettivo è tornare in champions league.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A un Milan di giovani. Ha detto chiaro che x lui servono esperienza e qualità



quindi Gattuso,un giovane allenatore preso dal calcio insignificante (ofi creta,sion,palermo,pisa,milan primavera) a cui per casualità di un esonero a stagione in corso e comodità si dà in mano il Milan,si permette il lusso di volere una squadra più forte altrimenti non si presterebbe più ad allenare?
non mi convince per niente sinceramente.

secondo me non lo reputano all'altezza di un Milan ad alto livello,non può essere lui che rinuncia al Milan dai lo sappiamo che fosse per lui farebbe pure il guardiano a Milanello.
Gattuso è stato licenziato


----------



## varvez (27 Maggio 2019)

Deliri pro Gattuso si Sportitalia


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora il sogno, almeno per me, è Allegri.
> 
> Non c'è proprio nulla di meglio in giro. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.



Se l'allenatore lo vogliono internazionale, prendessero Mourinho, altro che jardim


----------



## davidelynch (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Se squadra di giovani deve essere tutto sul Gasp.





Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Magari!
> Per me tra l'altro troverebbe la squadra apparecchiata per il 3-4-3/3-4-1-2/3-5-2, mancherebbe solo qualche rinforzo, ma troverebbe diversi suoi pupilli.



Al Milan non lo seguirebbe nessuno, non siamo a Bergamo e poi da noi nessuno gli regalerebbe punti su punti.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Soluzione indolore, tutto sommato la più corretta.
Ora la mossa successiva è drammatica: sbagliare un altro allenatore sarebbe disastroso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che il tifoso rossonero non può aspettare 3 stagioni per tornare competitivo.



Ah in quel senso. Menomale, avevo capito male.

Sarà perché io gli anni ancora più bui di questi sette li ho vissuti, nell’inferno della prima metà degli anni ‘80, e sono già sette anni che mangiamo sterco che mi andrebbe anche bene un ritorno alla competitività in 3 stagioni.

Più che altro perché non vedo realistico un ritorno prima. Chiaramente pure io vorrei un Milan pronto a lottare per lo scudetto già l’anno prossimo, ma non vedo come sia possibile.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> nella situazione in cui siamo è impensabile tornare competitivi per vincere in tempi brevi.
> il nostro obiettivo è tornare in champions league.



Per me non esiste la via di mezzo...un Milan che lotta per il quarto posto non ci arriva... un Milan con 2-3 innesti giusti gioca per il secondo/terzo posto...3 anni nel calcio sono un'era....


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non sarà stato un grande allenatore, ma senza dubbio un grande uomo e milanista. Inaccettabile leggere cose contro l'uomo, inaccettabile.



Ho letto degli insulti incredibili, cospirazioni, robe assurde. È un uomo di altri tempi, umanamente un gigante, emblema di un calcio romantico che non esiste più. Milanista fino al midollo.

Poi si può discutere sulle sue capacità, ma questa è un'altra storia.

Negli ultimi tempi ho auspicato anche io a un cambio di panchina, ma i nomi esotici o i Giampaoli mi mettono i brividi. Speriamo bene

Ad ogni modo, in bocca al lupo Rino, ti voglio bene.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Maggio 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non sarà stato un grande allenatore, ma senza dubbio un grande uomo e milanista. Inaccettabile leggere cose contro l'uomo, inaccettabile.



 

allenare non fa per lui, ma come nel caso di inzaghi, rimane un affetto di fondo che va oltre i danni che ha fatto. 
non riesco a volergli male. 

cmq a sto punto salta anche maldini, dubito rimanga senza l'appoggio degli altri 2.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Gente che esulta per la cacciata di Gattuso Leonardo e Maldini
> 
> Fatevi due domande se 3 icone milaniste rassegnano le dimissioni...



Due si dimettono, uno viene licenziato, è differente così come sono differenti le persone e il loro apporto, che siano ex è secondario se non sono adatti al compito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene così. Adesso prendessero un tecnico degno di allenare il Milan.
> 
> Personalmente, non voglio Jardim. PER ME sarebbe un mega flop.



Chi preferiresti tra i papabili: Jardim, Galtier, Inzaghi, Giampaolo, Di Francesco?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso non si discute come esempio di milanista vero. Altra cosa è poi sedersi sulla panchina.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ah in quel senso. Menomale, pensavo di aver capito male.
> 
> Sarà perché io gli anni ancora più bui di questi sette li ho vissuti, nell’inferno della prima metà degli anni ‘80, e sono già sette anni che mangiamo sterco che mi andrebbe anche bene un ritorno alla competitività in 3 stagioni.
> 
> Più che altro perché non vedo realistico un ritorno prima.



Da non so quanti anni ci parlano di anno zero...di ripartenza, ma non è mai cosi, ad ogni estate rivoluzionano tutto...come posso aspettarmi un Milan competitivo fra tre anni se ragionano cosi? Fra tre anni manco ci sarà questa proprietà, vedrai...

Ti giuro, piuttosto di questo limbo in cui siamo caduti accetterei pure la serie B, ripartire veramente da zero, un bel progetto, una squadra italiana, del settore giovanile....almeno sentirei un'identità...cosa che sento sempre meno...e gli addii di Maldini...Gattuso...Leonardo...mi spingono proprio in quella direzione...


----------



## First93 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Dispiace sia andata in questo modo, però forse è meglio così.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente una buona notizia dopo mesi...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Io ho sempre un pò l'incubo Wenger.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Maggio 2019)

Giusto così. Incrociamo le dita per il sostituto. Questo fatto della mancata sintonia sul futuro mi preoccupa. Spero che sia stata la società a non ritenerlo adatto al progetto, e non lui a giudicare il progetto inadeguato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da non so quanti anni ci parlano di anno zero...di ripartenza, ma non è mai cosi, ad ogni estate rivoluzionano tutto...come posso aspettarmi un Milan competitivo fra tre anni se ragionano cosi? Fra tre anni manco ci sarà questa proprietà, vedrai...
> 
> Ti giuro, piuttosto di questo limbo in cui siamo caduti accetterei pure la serie B, ripartire veramente da zero, un bel progetto, una squadra italiana, del settore giovanile....almeno sentirei un'identità...cosa che sento sempre meno...e gli addii di Maldini...Gattuso...Leonardo...mi spingono proprio in quella direzione...



L’unica cosa da fare è incrociare le dita. 

Pure l’Inter sta tornando piano piano (e ricordati che nel 2017/2018 era dal 2010/2011 che non si qualificavano in Champions, noi è dal 2012/2013 che non lo facciamo, perciò il nostro 2019/2020 dovrà essere per noi ciò che per loro è stata la scorsa stagione. Come scrivevo altrove, avendo smantellato prima di noi -loro smantellarono subito dopo il triplete mentre noi nell’estate 2012- sono paradossalmente più avanti di noi nella ricostruzione) nonostante una proprietà che non ha nulla a che fare con la precedente.

Poi anche io sono convinto che Elliot ci venderà tra tre o quattro anni massimo, ma spero che ci venda in condizioni ben diverse da quelle di adesso, e ad un proprietario degno di questo club.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre un pò l'incubo Wenger.



Il fatto che non ne parlino più spaventa pure me. Profilo ideale per Gazidis. Grandi amici, fiducia reciproca, lavoro con i giovani, nessuna richiesta di vincere, esperienza internazionale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Finalmente una buona notizia dopo mesi...



Davvero, non ne potevo più di quel pescivendolo paraculato.


----------



## Route66 (27 Maggio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho la stessa sensazione anche io. Non si tratta di una pietra tombale forse, ma di una rinascita in altra veste e in altra identità che temo non potremo fare altro che accettare, anche se ci sembrerà un netto ridimensionamento.



Concordo pienamente.
È inutile continuare a credere e pensare "noi siamo il Milan" quando quel Milan ormai è morto e sepolto.
Sarà una nuova rinascita.... l'ennesima


----------



## mabadi (27 Maggio 2019)

ma cavolo a 4 minuti di distanza gattuso resta e poi no.
Ma è ufficiale l'addio?


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...


----------



## markjordan (27 Maggio 2019)

tremo


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

sta a vedere che ufficializzeremo prima l'allenatore noi dei gobbi che hanno finito la stagione due mesi fa.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma cavolo a 4 minuti di distanza gattuso resta e poi no.
> Ma è ufficiale l'addio?



Non è ufficiale. Ma in settimana ci saranno comunicati un pò per tutti. Da Leo, a Paolo, a Rino.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> sta a vedere che ufficializzeremo prima l'allenatore noi dei gobbi che hanno finito la stagione due mesi fa.



Se è vero che prendono Sarri, per ovvi motivi, non lo possono dichiarare.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Maggio 2019)

Non potete immaginare quanto sto godendo. Non tanto per Gattuso (sì anche per lui), ma soprattutto per tutti quei ******** infami lecchini che vogliono il male del Milan che hanno provato in tutti i modi a farlo restare sulla panchina rossonera tessendone le lodi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Maggio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Al Milan non lo seguirebbe nessuno, non siamo a Bergamo e poi da noi nessuno gli regalerebbe punti su punti.



Scusa non capisco. Perchè non lo seguirebbe nessuno? 4/11 della squadra titolare li ha lanciati, più varie riserve, non capisco.
Poi son d'accordo sui punti regalati, ma non riconoscere il lavoro fantastico fatto da Gasperini...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Se è come dice Pedullà, bravo.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Gente che esulta per la cacciata di Gattuso Leonardo e Maldini
> 
> Fatevi due domande se 3 icone milaniste rassegnano le dimissioni...



Leonardo e Maldini hanno la mia completa e incondizionata fiducia.

Per quanto mi riguarda, non esulto certo per la cacciata di Gattuso, non credo che a nessuno faccia piacere vedere un ex-bandiera andarsene così. Poteva andare molto meglio, e certo Rino non è senza colpe (calcisticamente parlando), e poteva gestire meglio la sua immagine e la sua comunicazione. Ormai l'avventura sembra arrivata al capolinea ed è meglio se guardiamo avanti, senza rancore.

Si esulta, se vogliamo usare questo verbo, per il Milan, come segno di entusiasmo per la venuta di un allenatore che sappia farci, finalmente, arrivare in alto. Non basterà quello da solo, ma almeno metteremmo a posto questo aspetto che ci assilla da anni.

Non mi voglio sostituire agli altri, ma sono sicuro che una volta che Rino sarà andato via, anche i più accaniti detrattori non avranno difficoltà a riconoscere l'onore delle armi. L'importante è che la società impari da quest'ennesima esperienza in agrodolce e ne faccia tesoro.

Questo è almeno il mio parere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2019)

ottima notizia, ma però deve arrivare un allenatore vero altrimenti tra 6 mesi siamo ancora qui a scrivere le stesse cose come ogni caxo di anno da 6 anni a questa parte

Andrea Red&Black DEVI quotare le news


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> .


----------



## andreima (27 Maggio 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> L’addio di Rino l’ho desiderato per diversi mesi, ma ora che stanno lasciando tutti, mi sento parecchio spaesato.
> Sono sempre abbastanza ottimista e speranzoso ma questa volta ho come la sensazione che si stia mettendo la pietra tombale sulla nostra squadra.



E anni che siamo morti,comunque ti capisco,tutte ste bandiere bruciate fanno male ai vecchi tifosi


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Vabbè, ognuno dice la sua. Vediamo domani.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2019)

Bene...pur amando l uomo Gattuso, in panca lo ritengo non ancora pronto. Speriamo di non cadere dalla padella alla brace


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Maggio 2019)

Giusto cosi'. In bocca al lupo Rino!


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ognuno dice la sua. Vediamo domani.



L'importante è che se vada a gambe levate.
Il resto, quello che farà, è fuffa.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2019)

Sul Gattuso calciatore e uomo nulla da dire.
Sul Gattuso allenatore doveva andare a finire così.


----------



## andrec21 (27 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non si discute come esempio di milanista vero. Altra cosa è poi sedersi sulla panchina.



Strano che di queste cose ci si renda conto solo adesso no? Ovviamente non mi riferisco assolutamente a te in particolare, in questi mesi ho visto prese di posizione a prescindere, gente che quasi per partito preso schifava l'Uomo attaccandosi addirittura al problema fisico che ebbe, con nomignoli e cose simili. Benissimo, è stata presa la decisione che ANCHE IO ritenevo necessaria. Ora però che succede? Ora che i piccoli scogli del milaniscmo che conoscevamo si stanno tirando indietro per "divergenze progettuali"? Non vedo l'ora di vedere una gestione straniera senza volto e senza cuore, le ambizioni che avevamo temo dovremo vederle con un bel binocolo. 
Il progetto da oggi sarà piegarsi alla uefa, sanare il bilancio e poter cedere la squadra fra qualche anno. Plusvalenza, teniamola bene a mente questa parola.


----------



## varvez (27 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Non riesco neanche a gioire dopo mesi in attesa di questo momento, e tutto perchè ci hanno abituati ad aspettarci che quello che verrà dopo sarà ancora peggio di prima.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Leonardo e Maldini hanno la mia completa e incondizionata fiducia.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, non esulto certo per la cacciata di Gattuso, non credo che a nessuno faccia piacere vedere un ex-bandiera andarsene così. Poteva andare molto meglio, e certo Rino non è senza colpe, e poteva gestire meglio la sua immagine e la sua comunicazione. Ormai l'avventura sembra arrivata al capolinea ed è meglio se guardiamo avanti, senza rancore.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2019)

penso che Gattuso abbia così tanti contatti negli anni che non faticherà a trovare un'altra panchina,anche per questo rinuncerebbe ai soldi però Seedorf e Inzaghi si sono comportati diversamente lo stesso per cui gli renderebbe onore non mettere in mezzo gli avvocati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni di Allegri. La sua carriera, il suo crescendo...dammi un motivo per cui diresti si al Milan....



Ambra


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Son sincero sono enormemente dispiaciuto per Gattuso uomo. Ho sempre sperato riuscisse a trovare la sua strada per diventare anche un ottimo allenatore. Purtroppo almeno per adesso non è stato così, forse per problemi congeniti del Milan attuale, sicuramente per inesperienza sua e qualche limite suo che non è riuscito a risolvere. Mi auguro di non rivedere più nessun personaggio del nostro vecchio glorioso Milan invischiato in questo schifo di nuova società. Fa troppo male vederli bruciare così.... Vediamo che succede i prossimi giorni. Ma io tra dimissioni varie, politiche di austerity e quella cavolo di Uefa, la vedo nerissima


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2019)

Adesso avanti tutta su Gasperini.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2019)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Strano che di queste cose ci si renda conto solo adesso no? Ovviamente non mi riferisco assolutamente a te in particolare, in questi mesi ho visto prese di posizione a prescindere, gente che quasi per partito preso schifava l'Uomo attaccandosi addirittura al problema fisico che ebbe, con nomignoli e cose simili. Benissimo, è stata presa la decisione che ANCHE IO ritenevo necessaria. Ora però che succede? Ora che i piccoli scogli del milaniscmo che conoscevamo si stanno tirando indietro per "divergenze progettuali"? Non vedo l'ora di vedere una gestione straniera senza volto e senza cuore, le ambizioni che avevamo temo dovremo vederle con un bel binocolo.
> Il progetto da oggi sarà piegarsi alla uefa, sanare il bilancio e poter cedere la squadra fra qualche anno. Plusvalenza, teniamola bene a mente questa parola.



Gattuso a me come allenatore non è mai piaciuto ma è impossibile non riconoscergli il massimo impegno. 
Quanto al resto è noto a tutti che ormai il calcio di una volta non esiste più da tempo. 
L’ attuale proprietà del Milan non ha certo a cuore i tifosi ma i bilanci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2019)

Sotto con Sarri please.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2019)

Povero Leonardo, dimissionario proprio quando vede il traguardo di cacciare Gattuso ad un passo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sotto con Sarri please.



Magari.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non ne parlino più spaventa pure me. Profilo ideale per Gazidis. Grandi amici, fiducia reciproca, lavoro con i giovani, nessuna richiesta di vincere, esperienza internazionale.



Guarda che è stato lui a segarlo all'Arsenal


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...


Bene così.

Adesso vediamo se Cazidis riesce nell'impresa di prenderne uno più scarso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

Ovviamente ora ci vogliono vendere l'addio di Gattuso come una differenza di vedute.
Quindi Leonardo e Gattuso la vedono uguale. Ma mica ci raccontavano che i due non si potevano vedere e l'addio del primo significava conferma del secondo?


----------



## Brain84 (28 Maggio 2019)

Bene e da qui però bisogna partire con un vero allenatore, roba che non vediamo dai tempi di Allegri e anche se per poco, Mihajlovic


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

buonuscita??? non ne vedo il motivo.
se firma per qualcun'altro si attacca...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Non mi ricordo con chi ne avevo parlato, forse Gabri, ma ricordatevi delle parole del nano. Bocciato il mercato e bocciato il gioco e la tattica. Guarda caso Leo e Gattuso cacciati. Ovviamente è solo una coincidenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Gente che esulta per la cacciata di Gattuso Leonardo e Maldini
> 
> Fatevi due domande se 3 icone milaniste rassegnano le dimissioni...



gattuso dimissioni????

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Ho letto degli insulti incredibili, cospirazioni, robe assurde. È un uomo di altri tempi, umanamente un gigante, emblema di un calcio romantico che non esiste più. Milanista fino al midollo.
> 
> Poi si può discutere sulle sue capacità, ma questa è un'altra storia.
> 
> ...



Quoto anche le virgole.
Non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse questo momento..questo anno leggere certe cose rivolte verso Rino è stato difficilissimo..ogni volta per me è stata come una pugnalata al cuore..
Grande uomo e grande Milanista, a volte mi ha fatto anche un po pena per quanto l'ho visto sofferente. Mi mancherà non vederlo più alle conferenze stampa prepartita adesso che so che non ci sarà più.
Non avevo dubbi che lasciasse rinunciando a soldi, non ho avuto dubbi nemmeno per un istante.
Finalmente posso sperare che da domani quando non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan tutti i tifosi tornino a portargli il rispetto e l'amore che si merita per tutto quello che ha fatto con la nostra maglia.
Ti voglio bene Rino e te ne vorrò sempre grande cuore rossonero.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

Per un Milan poco ambizioso sarebbe stato l'allenatore perfetto però


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non mi ricordo con chi ne avevo parlato, forse Gabri, ma ricordatevi delle parole del nano. Bocciato il mercato e bocciato il gioco e la tattica. Guarda caso Leo e Gattuso cacciati. Ovviamente è solo una coincidenza



Sì, confermo, l'avevi evidenziato.

Che dire, una tempistica ed un incisività fuori dal comune, da parte del nostro presidente, er ... volevo dire, ex-presidente.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

Ha offerte dall'Arabia
ma il problema sono le ambizioni del Milan


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



Siiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se è come dice Pedullà, bravo.



se ha già un altro contratto pronto non può fare altro. che deve fare?? stare fermo e succhiarci i soldi come montolivo??


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> *
> ...



In tanti avevamo capito che si sarebbe dimesso, anche Leo dimissionario nn mi sorprende. Capisco il senso di spaesamento, spero resti Maldini e spero inizi a lavorare per davvero. Spero arrivi un allenatore italiano o che come minimo conosca la serie A. Il mio preferito sarebbe Mihailovic. Spero Soprattuto gli si diano giocatori veri e non 11 under 21...


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ha già un altro contratto pronto non può fare altro. che deve fare?? stare fermo e succhiarci i soldi come montolivo??



Ma scusa eh... se ne va come volevi, nn ha chiesto Buon uscite, comportandosi molto bene e da gran signore, ora se ha altre offerte... fatti suoi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Ha offerte dall'Arabia
> ma il problema sono le ambizioni del Milan



Le ambizioni dei prossimi due anni sono:
1) azzerare il deficit di bilancio (sarebbe come uno scudetto)
2) avere una squadra giovane che tra 2 anni quando potremmo crescere possano crescere con la squadra o aiutare la crescita con le loro cessioni.
3) avere un gioco brillante e offensivo che valorizzi i giocatori

Poi..... anche l’Atalanta aveva obbiettivi simili con metá del nostro prossimo budget, quindi tutto si puó fare.


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le ambizioni dei prossimi due anni sono:
> 1) azzerare il deficit di bilancio (sarebbe come uno scudetto)
> 2) avere una squadra giovane che tra 2 anni quando potremmo crescere possano crescere con la squadra o aiutare la crescita con le loro cessioni.
> 3) avere un gioco brillante e offensivo che valorizzi i giocatori
> ...



E quando ci torni in champions? Probabilmente sarò morto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, confermo, l'avevi evidenziato.
> 
> Che dire, una tempistica ed un incisività fuori dal comune, da parte del nostro presidente, er ... volevo dire, ex-presidente.



Te l'avevo detto. Non erano parole casuali. Adesso vediamo che succede in ottica squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa eh... se ne va come volevi, nn ha chiesto Buon uscite, comportandosi molto bene e da gran signore, ora se ha altre offerte... fatti suoi!



allora, a parte che non lo sai se le ha chieste, se le avrà o no. io ho detto che era l'unica via se ha altre offerte.

è inutile che ricamate cavolate sull'uomo e boiate varie tanto per esaltarlo ancora, che ormai ne ho fin sopra i capelli. 

è da dicembre che dico: sarà cacciato e per il quieto vivere e per far bella figura fingerà le dimissioni e si accaserà altrove. così sarà probabilmente. e per fortuna dato che ultimamente sembrava potesse restare. vorrei sapere davvero com'è la verità


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le ambizioni dei prossimi due anni sono:
> 1) azzerare il deficit di bilancio (sarebbe come uno scudetto)
> 2) avere una squadra giovane che tra 2 anni quando potremmo crescere possano crescere con la squadra o aiutare la crescita con le loro cessioni.
> 3) avere un gioco brillante e offensivo che valorizzi i giocatori
> ...



1 - vendi 2 giocatori ed è fatta, mica chissà che
2 - questa è dura
3 - anche questa


----------



## Lucocco 2 (28 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quoto anche le virgole.
> Non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse questo momento..questo anno leggere certe cose rivolte verso Rino è stato difficilissimo..ogni volta per me è stata come una pugnalata al cuore..
> Grande uomo e grande Milanista, a volte mi ha fatto anche un po pena per quanto l'ho visto sofferente. Mi mancherà non vederlo più alle conferenze stampa prepartita adesso che so che non ci sarà più.
> Non avevo dubbi che lasciasse rinunciando a soldi, non ho avuto dubbi nemmeno per un istante.
> ...



La penso esattamente come te


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora, a parte che non lo sai se le ha chieste, se le avrà o no. io ho detto che era l'unica via se ha altre offerte.
> 
> è inutile che ricamate cavolate sull'uomo e boiate varie tanto per esaltarlo ancora, che ormai ne ho fin sopra i capelli.
> 
> è da dicembre che dico: sarà cacciato e per il quieto vivere e per far bella figura fingerà le dimissioni e si accaserà altrove. così sarà probabilmente. e per fortuna dato che ultimamente sembrava potesse restare. vorrei sapere davvero com'è la verità



Io non ricamo nulla, io commento la notizia e tutti confermano che non ha chiesto buonuscite. Presumo che sia vero e quindi di questo gliene va dato atto. Anche perché moltissimi di voi dicevano che non si sarebbe mai dimesso e che sarebbe rimasto a ciucciarsi lo stipendio (in stile montolivo).


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quoto anche le virgole.
> Non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse questo momento..questo anno leggere certe cose rivolte verso Rino è stato difficilissimo..ogni volta per me è stata come una pugnalata al cuore..
> Grande uomo e grande Milanista, a volte mi ha fatto anche un po pena per quanto l'ho visto sofferente. Mi mancherà non vederlo più alle conferenze stampa prepartita adesso che so che non ci sarà più.
> Non avevo dubbi che lasciasse rinunciando a soldi, non ho avuto dubbi nemmeno per un istante.
> ...



Grandissimo!


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2019)

Qua si parla di differenza di vedute. Dal nome dell'allenatore si capirà moltissimo. Personalmente credo che il prossimo anno lotteremo per non retrocedere.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (28 Maggio 2019)

Non mi stupirei di qualche nome a sorpresa come successore, tipo Fonseca dello Shakhtar o Benitez del Newcastle (entrambi lasceranno le rispettive squadre)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



L'addio sia di Leonardo, sia da Gattuso, "eterni nemici", non era uno scenario che avrei previsto.
Vista la certezza delle dimissioni di Leo, ormai mi ero convinto della permanenza di Gattuso. Chissà che domani non ci sia un clamoroso colpo di scena e Leonardo alla fine resti. Impossibile a leggere le ultime notizie, però qui è tutto un cantiere.


----------



## Verbania (28 Maggio 2019)

Come già detto in un'altra discussione ribadisco che le colpe non sono assolutamente tutte di Gattuso ma soprattutto di grande parte dei giocatori che non sono da Milan e anche degli arbitri che ci hanno sottratto diversi punti. Neppure con Guardiola o Ancellotti saremmo andati molto più avanti con queste condizioni!
Per ripartire l'unico allenatore fra i disponibili e papabili vedo solo Sarri, Allegri è un allenatore sopravvalutato...


----------



## Boomer (28 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente siamo liberi.


----------



## Heaven (28 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'addio sia di Leonardo, sia da Gattuso, "eterni nemici", non era uno scenario che avrei previsto.
> Vista la certezza delle dimissioni di Leo, ormai mi ero convinto della permanenza di Gattuso. Chissà che domani non ci sia un clamoroso colpo di scena e Leonardo alla fine resti. Impossibile a leggere le ultime notizie, però qui è tutto un cantiere.



Ma magari... ci metterei 10 firme.

Addio Rino.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Maggio 2019)

Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto. 
Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.


----------



## Boomer (28 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
> È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto.
> Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.



Intanto aspettiamo e vediamo. Che top player affermati sono arrivati in questi ultimi anni? Nessuno a parte qualche P0 a fine carriera. Romagnoli era un signor nessuno , Gigio un signor nessuno , Piatek mezza stagione buona in Serie A. 

Gazidis ha fatto fuori Gattuso perchè è semplicemente un incompetente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le ambizioni dei prossimi due anni sono:
> 1) azzerare il deficit di bilancio (sarebbe come uno scudetto)
> 2) avere una squadra giovane che tra 2 anni quando potremmo crescere possano crescere con la squadra o aiutare la crescita con le loro cessioni.
> 3) avere un gioco brillante e offensivo che valorizzi i giocatori
> ...



Spero sinceramente che le “ambizioni” della proprietà non siano queste, perché sarebbe un disastro. Cioè tra due anni in pratica quando magari hai preso giocatori forti che valgono li rivendi, così da ricominciare l’anno dopo coi sesti posti?

Questo non sarebbe il Milan. Il Milan deve puntare a ciò che sta facendo l’Inter, che una volta tornata in CL ha iniziato a rinforzarsi molto.

Un Milan non può nè deve diventare una Sampdoria, non è la sua dimensione, esattamente come il Napoli non dominerà mai in Europa.



Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
> È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto.
> Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.



Non ha nessun senso. Prima di tutto noi siamo due anni dietro l’Inter come progetto, non cinque, quindi non ha senso che i prossimi anni si lotti per l’Europa League.

In secondo luogo non è vero che avevano fatto All-in su questa stagione, Maldini l’aveva detto più volte che l’obiettivo era migliorare il sesto posto dell’anno scorso.

In terzo luogo, come è stato detto da altri, Gattuso sarebbe l’allenatore perfetto per un piccolo Milan formato Sampdorietta.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
> È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto.
> Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.



San Gino, il grande mister, l'uomo dei miracoli, decide di andar via perchè il Milan non è ambizioso.
Diciamo che se non siamo in champions la colpa è al 90% sua.
Quindi giusto se ne vada. 
Poi si sa che i media la faranno passare come il grande rifiuto di Gattuso al Milan "ridimensionato".
Se il milan si ridimensionasse veramente lui sarebbe l'allenatore perfetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Qua si parla di differenza di vedute. Dal nome dell'allenatore si capirà moltissimo. Personalmente credo che il prossimo anno lotteremo per non retrocedere.



Ed Elliot come pensa di ridare valore al brand e rivenderlo a maggior prezzo se trasforma il secondo club più glorioso al mondo dopo il Real in un Sassuolo qualunque?

Dovesse fare davvero una cosa del genere spero sinceramente che qualcuno gli tagli le palle e lo butti in mare, a quell’usuraio del cazio


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente per Sky le dimissioni sono dovute a ridimensionamento,progetto giovani,plusvalenze,basse ambizioni.
Lo immagino Peppe fetish sotto il tavolo nascosto,ad origliare.Io sono fiducioso,e comunque l'allontanamento di Gattuso era necessario per ripartire.


----------



## Boomer (28 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ovviamente per Sky le dimissioni sono dovute a ridimensionamento,progetto giovani,plusvalenze,basse ambizioni.Vedremo,intanto l'allontanamento di Gattuso era indispensabile.



Ma veramente qualcuno crede che Gattuso ha chiesto rinforzi? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA la stampa pagata continua a TUTELARLO.

AVETE LA MEMORIA CORTA MIEI CARI.

VE LO RICORDATE QUANDO A GENNAIO DELL'ANNO SCORSO HA DICHIARATO DI NON VOLER NESSUN NUOVO GIOCATORE? 

Gazidis lo ha silurato e si è arrivati ad un accordo che ha portato a una rescissione consensuale ( che significa che si è preso una buona uscita bella sostanziosa il megalomane ) .

Ora siamo finalmente liberi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno crede che Gattuso ha chiesto rinforzi? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA la stampa pagata continua a TUTELARLO.
> 
> AVETE LA MEMORIA CORTA MIEI CARI.
> 
> ...



Esatto, proprio così.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno crede che Gattuso ha chiesto rinforzi? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA la stampa pagata continua a TUTELARLO.
> 
> AVETE LA MEMORIA CORTA MIEI CARI.
> 
> ...



Ne sono convinto anche io. In rete sta passando per eroe nazionale, è quello che gli avrà spiegato gazidis. Vai via con esonero e quindi congedato con demerito o ti fai da parte e lasci con onore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Comunque a sentire tutti i giornalisti che lo hanno esaltato come un geniale tattico capace di fare autentici miracoli, immagino che ci sarà la fila di squadre ora per accaparrarsi il miracoloso allenatore.


----------



## showtaarabt (28 Maggio 2019)

Miracoloh !!! 

Comunque è tutto preparato da mesi hanno recitato un teatrino.Speriamo che anche il prossimo tecnico sia pronto da mesi e che sia?
Vi do un indizio ci ha risolto una grana non indifferente a Gennaio...


----------



## Casnop (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...


Decisione prevedibile, annunciata dai fatti, ovvero dalle costanti comunicazioni alla stampa del nostro allenatore degli ultimi mesi, che denunciavano il proprio malessere nella convivenza in una situazione ambientale in cui troppi elementi erano fuori dal suo controllo, e nell'ultima addirittura la propria inadeguatezza al ruolo. Troppe cose sono andate male negli ultimi due mesi e mezzo di un campionato letteralmente gettato alle ortiche quanto all'obiettivo Champions League, una situazione che ci è parsa incomprensibile ed inaccettabile, perché segnata da un crollo psicofisico inaudito per le sue dimensioni, che ha replicato quello patito nel medesimo periodo della stagione precedente, evidenza della sua non casualità. Si riparta ora da un tecnico che, al di là della sua reputazione, sia comunque in grado di dare un indirizzo tecnico preciso alla squadra, contribuendo a far crescere un gruppo nella personalità attraverso una cifra di gioco riconoscibile, all'altezza delle ben note tradizioni del nostro club. Onore comunque a Rino Gattuso per la decisione della risoluzione consensuale del rapporto contrattuale, utile a non gravare sulla economia del club. Un ultimo atto di gratitudine di un uomo che rimarrà in ogni caso nella storia del Milan.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E quando ci torni in champions? Probabilmente sarò morto.



Lo vogliamo capire che con il bilancio attuale e le regole uefa di fatto siamo virtualmente retrocessi in B come la Juve nel 2006?

Cosa fece la Juve? Si tenne tutti fino a fallire oppure resettó e ripartì?

C’é poco da lamentarsi, come Moggi fece retrocedere la Juve con Calciopoli, Galliani ha fatto retrocedere il Milan compilando 3 Bilanci vicino a -100.

Servono 10 anni per risalire?

No! Basta spendere per 2 anni 220 milioni (che equivalgono ai ricavi). Tieni ben conto che significa che comunque spendi piú di Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Atalanta e Torino. Perché dovremmo sicuramemte arrivare dietro loro avendo budget superiore?

Ma anche fosse, tra 2 anni hai la fedina ripulita, giocatore di valore e con costi bassi in squadra che puoi scegliere se vendere per prendere uno piú forte o tenere, possibilitá di espansione legali che ti permettono di distanziare le rivali e garantirti la champions e da li in poi puoimsolo migliorare.

Ma bisogna passare da 2 anni di reset (comunque non con il budget di una Sampdoria).


----------



## edoardo (28 Maggio 2019)

Gattuso è un grande uomo ed un discreto allenatore.Se dovesse arrivare Allegri avremmo un uomo e nessun allenatore.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 - vendi 2 giocatori ed è fatta, mica chissà che
> 2 - questa è dura
> 3 - anche questa



Ok, non é semplice. Ma mi spieghi perché il Napoli con il nostro futuro budget viaggia tranquillamente trai gli 80 e i 90 punti facendo spettacolo? L’Atalanta? La Roma per tanti anni?

Buol dire che si puó fare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 - vendi 2 giocatori ed è fatta, mica chissà che
> 2 - questa è dura
> 3 - anche questa





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spero sinceramente che le “ambizioni” della proprietà non siano queste, perché sarebbe un disastro. Cioè tra due anni in pratica quando magari hai preso giocatori forti che valgono li rivendi, così da ricominciare l’anno dopo coi sesti posti?
> 
> Questo non sarebbe il Milan. Il Milan deve puntare a ciò che sta facendo l’Inter, che una volta tornata in CL ha iniziato a rinforzarsi molto.
> 
> ...



Come ha detto Marotta, il fatto di rivendere giocatori per fare plusvalenze é ormai diventata una realtá comune a tutte le squadre, perché devi chiudere in pari il bilancio e vendere a tanto giocatori che hai in bilancio a poco, ti da le munizioni per fare tutti gli investimenti necessari per rinforzare la squadra in campagna acquisti.

Se hai uno a bilancio a 10 e lo vendi a 50 hai +40 a Bilancio e puoi investire su 3 giocatori da 40 milioni di cartellino e 3 netti di ingaggio(che a bilancio cubano 40 milioni). 
Avendo giovani é molto facile alimentare questo circolo virtuoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 - vendi 2 giocatori ed è fatta, mica chissà che
> 2 - questa è dura
> 3 - anche questa





Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
> È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto.
> Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.



Non credere, Rino nostro é furbo come una faina.
Ha capito che non sarebbe stato confermato (da Sampdoria.... vi ricordate la conferenza?) e quindi ha iniziato a manifestare opinioni chiaramente contrarie alla prossima politica aziendale per poter far passare il suo allontanamento non come una scelta societaria (che nei fatti é), ma come un divorzio per differenza di vedute, il che tra l’altro gli permette di lucrare su eventuali difficoltá future della squadra (se si fosse fatto come dicevo io......).

La realtá é che dopo Inter-Milan la decisione era stata presa (e anche la partita che ha convinto me che con Gattuso non si poteva continuare l’anno prossimo).

Fare all-in é una cavolata, spendiamo quanto ricaviamo (che nel panorama italiano é comunque tanto). Facciamolo bene e vedrete che torneremo in fretta.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bene. Speriamo solo di non prendere un sostituto peggiore.



Capisco che non c'è mai fine al peggio, ma siamo seri... peggio di Gattuso? Nemmeno ad immaginarli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come ha detto Marotta, il fatto di rivendere giocatori per fare plusvalenze é ormai diventata una realtá comune a tutte le squadre, perché devi chiudere in pari il bilancio e vendere a tanto giocatori che hai in bilancio a poco, ti da le munizioni per fare tutti gli investimenti necessari per rinforzare la squadra in campagna acquisti.
> 
> Se hai uno a bilancio a 10 e lo vendi a 50 hai +40 a Bilancio e puoi investire su 3 giocatori da 40 milioni di cartellino e 3 netti di ingaggio(che a bilancio cubano 40 milioni).
> Avendo giovani é molto facile alimentare questo circolo virtuoso.



Ma guarda, a me sta bene tutto, l’importante è non indebolire la rosa nel complesso. 

Per dire, se mi vendi Donnarumma e Suso e col ricavato compri dei giocatori che rinforzano la rosa in mezzo al campo e sugli esterni, e magari pure un terzino sinistro decente (per Donnarumma il sostituto c’è già, Plizzari, l’ho visto giocare ed è molto forte), mi va benissimo.

L’importante è non ritrovarsi con una squadra indebolita che non possa conquistare la CL l’anno prossimo.



sipno ha scritto:


> Capisco che non c'è mai fine al peggio, ma siamo seri... peggio di Gattuso? Nemmeno ad immaginarli.



Pippo Inzaghi e Brocchi sono sicuramente peggio.


----------



## overlord (28 Maggio 2019)

Io alcuni di voi non li capisco. Continuate a ripetere che serve un allenatore che sappia dare un gioco e e.......e volete Allegri? E' assurda questa cosa....
Poi quando ho letto che Allegri è un vincente mi sono sbellicato. Dai siate seri...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Io alcuni di voi non li capisco. Continuate a ripetere che serve un allenatore che sappia dare un gioco e e.......e volete Allegri? E' assurda questa cosa....
> Poi quando ho letto che Allegri è un vincente mi sono sbellicato. Dai siate seri...



6 scudetti, 4 coppe italia, tre supercoppe italiane, due finali di CL con una Juve, la prima, che quattro anni prima era messa come noi adesso e che non era certo la squadra più forte d’Europa.

Robetta, che vuoi che sia.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2019)

toh,,,che notiziola che leggo….

per festeggiare comunque aspetto l'ufficialità….

per ora dico solo: Pedullà ogni tanto prenditi una pausa dalla difesa/protezione/esaltazione ecc di Gattuso suvvia...


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Se davvero ha rinunciato a 5 milioni di stipendio... attendo le conferme... sarebbe il primo della storia del calcio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

Comunque un vrosso grazie a Gattuso.
Per 50 partite, come al solito, ci hai dato tutto te stesso.

Per me ha fatto quello che doveva fare, ma il gioco della squadra era oggettivamene impresentabile per una squadra come il Milan.

Penso che la separazione a questo punto sia giusta e adesso apprezzo anche il coro di ringraziamento della curva 2 settimane fa.

Ripartiamo, cerchiamo qualcuno che metta il gioco al centro.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ok, non é semplice. Ma mi spieghi perché il Napoli con il nostro futuro budget viaggia tranquillamente trai gli 80 e i 90 punti facendo spettacolo? L’Atalanta? La Roma per tanti anni?
> 
> Buol dire che si puó fare



Ribadisco, sono noioso:
70% società 25% squadra 5% allenatore

Noi cambiamo società ogni primavera... perché diavolo dovremmo fare meglio di chi pianifica e programma bene con continuità da 10 o 15 anni???

Nel calcio si raccoglie sempre quello che si semina. Noi da anni manco sappiamo dove sta il campo, altro che semina.


----------



## overlord (28 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 6 scudetti, 4 coppe italia, tre supercoppe italiane, due finali di CL con una Juve, la prima, che quattro anni prima era messa come noi adesso e che non era certo la squadra più forte d’Europa.
> 
> Robetta, che vuoi che sia.



Ma cosa stai dicendo???? Con quella squadra nel nostro campionato anche Brocchi avrebbe vinto 6 scudetti. La cosa che davvero conta è che per 6 anni di fila ha fatto figure di melma a non finire in Europa. Non dico che sia l'ultimo degli allenatori ma esaltarlo così mi sembra fuori luogo. Da noi non riuscirebbe ad emergere dalla mediocrità. 
Ps. Io ancora mi ricordo un sacco di televisori rotti quando allenava da noi....non so voi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, sono noioso:
> 70% società 25% squadra 5% allenatore
> 
> Noi cambiamo società ogni primavera... perché diavolo dovremmo fare meglio di chi pianifica e programma bene con continuità da 10 o 15 anni???
> ...



Concordo, serve continuitá. Ma questa deve essere cercata intorno ad un progetto condiviso.
La costruzione di questo nucleo coeso non poteva essere compita a luglio 2018 al volo, un transitorio é necessario e anche qualche successivo aggiustamento é ragionevole.

Qua per molti il problema é che il,punto saldo doveva essere Leonardo e quindi se il CEO non condivideva era lui a doversi adeguare. Ma qua dobbiamo capire che il punto di riferimento della proprietá é Gazidis. É lui il fulcro intorno al quale glimaltri devono modellarsi, chi ckera prima di lui e non é in grado di adeguarsi é bene lasci spazio a chi, come dici tu, puó formare un nucleo solido che sviluppi negli anni il progetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo???? Con quella squadra nel nostro campionato anche Brocchi avrebbe vinto 6 scudetti. La cosa che davvero conta è che per 6 anni di fila ha fatto figure di melma a non finire in Europa. Non dico che sia l'ultimo degli allenatori ma esaltarlo così mi sembra fuori luogo. Da noi non riuscirebbe ad emergere dalla mediocrità.
> Ps. Io ancora mi ricordo un sacco di televisori rotti quando allenava da noi....non so voi.



Due finali di CL in cinque anni sarebbero figure di melma a non finire.... ok.

Allora Conte secondo questo (bislacco, a mio parere) metro di giudizio vale meno di Gigi Cagni.

Lo scudetto dell’anno scorso non era così facile da vincere, anche se la Juve aveva la rosa più forte. Che Brocchi avrebbe fatto lo stesso rimane una supposizione, sta di fatto che uno come Brocchi mai andrà alla Juve, e un motivo c’è.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Maggio 2019)

"eh ma gattuso ormai rimane" cit. 800 post del forum nelle ultime due settimane



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ribadisco, sono noioso:
> 70% società 25% squadra 5% allenatore
> 
> Noi cambiamo società ogni primavera... perché diavolo dovremmo fare meglio di chi pianifica e programma bene con continuità da 10 o 15 anni???
> ...



le percentuali mi sembrano un po' esagerate però condivido assolutamente serva continuità. quale che sia la strada che intraprenderemo ora percorriamola almeno 5 anni altrimenti è tutto inutile.


----------



## overlord (28 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Due finali di CL in cinque anni sarebbero figure di melma a non finire.... ok.
> 
> Allora Conte secondo questo (bislacco, a mio parere) metro di giudizio vale meno di Gigi Cagni.
> 
> Lo scudetto dell’anno scorso non era così facile da vincere, anche se la Juve aveva la rosa più forte. Che Brocchi avrebbe fatto lo stesso rimane una supposizione, sta di fatto che uno come Brocchi mai andrà alla Juve, e un motivo c’è.



Si certo confermo. Gli hanno dato 5 anni con una super corazzata per vincere una CL che ormai è l'ossessione pura a Torino e lui.....NON HA VINTO!!!
Per loro il campionato è un torneo estivo. E infatti.....l'hanno cacciato. Davi quella squadra a Mr. Carletto (tanto per fare il nome di un vincente) e di CL te ne infiocchettava almeno 2.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Si certo confermo. Gli hanno dato 5 anni con una super corazzata per vincere una CL che ormai è l'ossessione pura a Torino e lui.....NON HA VINTO!!!
> Per loro il campionato è un torneo estivo. E infatti.....l'hanno cacciato. Davi quella squadra a Mr. Carletto (tanto per fare il nome di un vincente) e di CL te ne infiocchettava almeno 2.



Ma quale supercorazzata. 

Carletto, che per me è due spanne sopra Allegri comunque, ha fatto tre finali di CL, una semifinale e un quarto di finale con una corazzata VERA, che alla Juve di questi anni urina in faccia beatamente e questa sta zitta. 

Dida; Cafù, Stam, Nesta, Maldini; Gattuso, Pirlo, Seedorf; Kakà, Shevchenko, Crespo.

Il giorno che uno qualsiasi oserà paragonare questa formazione a quelle della Juve finalista in questi anni sarà il giorno in cui non risponderò più delle mie azioni. XD

E per la cronaca, anche la Juve di metà anni 2000 era superiore a quella di questi anni, che in campionato spadroneggia per i motivi ben noti (quando i top players degli avversari sono gente come Insigne, Perisic, Callejon ecc beh...).

Ma paragonata alle corazzate italiane di fine anni ‘80, anni ‘90 e prima metà degli anni 2000 questa Juve è davvero poca cosa, altroché supercorazzata.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi questa sarà la nostra champions League.

Comunque a chi ha speso parole di Lode per l'uomo gattuso, vorrei dire che questo UOMO, come lo definite, disse che se si fosse sentito un problema per il milan si sarebbe fatto da parte.

Ditemi... Se durante la stagione dici più e più volte, "non entro nella testa dei giocatori", "il problema sono io"... Non è ammettere di essere un problema?

Un UOMO, tifosissimo e amante del Milan, non si farebbe da parte per il bene della squadra?

Ma soprattutto... Si farebbe pagare pure una buonuscita dopo un fallimento cosmico come quello di questa stagione?

Qui siamo di fronte ad un piccolissimo, uomo per quanto mi riguarda, uno che come tanti, forse Tutti, i colori per cui fa il tifo sono quelli delle banconote viola gialle e verdi...


Le bandiere... sono quelle che quando capiscono di essere un problema, si fanno da parte.


Gattuso per noi è stato una tragedia... ci è costato tantissimo... Ha fatto allontanare Leonardo che aveva fatto un buon lavoro, ma quando hai un mister che tramuta l'oro in *****... beh, è chiaro che se hai speso tanto per la campagna acquisti e poi non entri in champions poi vieni mandato via.


----------



## Kdkobain (28 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo, serve continuitá. Ma questa deve essere cercata intorno ad un progetto condiviso.
> La costruzione di questo nucleo coeso non poteva essere compita a luglio 2018 al volo, un transitorio é necessario e anche qualche successivo aggiustamento é ragionevole.
> 
> Qua per molti il problema é che il,punto saldo doveva essere Leonardo e quindi se il CEO non condivideva era lui a doversi adeguare. Ma qua dobbiamo capire che il punto di riferimento della proprietá é Gazidis. É lui il fulcro intorno al quale glimaltri devono modellarsi, chi ckera prima di lui e non é in grado di adeguarsi é bene lasci spazio a chi, come dici tu, puó formare un nucleo solido che sviluppi negli anni il progetto.



Condivido  c'è bisogno di un progetto, programmazione e molta bravura nello spendere le risorse. Perchè con i nostri bilanci siamo virtualmente retrocessi in serie B .


----------



## PM3 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Gattuso e il Milan si separeranno. Dopo Leonardo, anche il tecnico è pronto ad andarsene. Questa la decisione presa oggi nell'incontro tra il tecnico e Gazidis. Incontro sereno e decisione presa senza polemiche. Non c'è stata sintonia riguardo le decisioni future.
> 
> Gattuso può ripartire dalla Samp in caso di addio di Giampaolo.
> 
> ...



Può aver commesso molti errori come allenatore, ma chi ha offeso Gattuso come uomo spero si stia sputando in un occhio.
Signori si nasce, e Gattuso lo è.


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Si certo confermo. Gli hanno dato 5 anni con una super corazzata per vincere una CL che ormai è l'ossessione pura a Torino e lui.....NON HA VINTO!!!
> Per loro il campionato è un torneo estivo. E infatti.....l'hanno cacciato. Davi quella squadra a Mr. Carletto (tanto per fare il nome di un vincente) e di CL te ne infiocchettava almeno 2.



Sto carletto lo sopravvalutate un tantino... Comunque pure io reputo allegri un mediocre


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Può aver commesso molti errori come allenatore, ma chi ha offeso Gattuso come uomo spero si stia sputando in un occhio.
> Signori si nasce, e Gattuso lo è.



Un signore non butta fango sui propri giocatori... Un signore non dice "Senza nulla togliere a Laxalt e Castillejo, ma delle operazioni sono state fatte perché squadre ci dovevano soldi".

Porta pazienza ma non è essere signori, ma vermi, perchè non fai altro che buttare fango e creare problemi... Poi sfido io giocare per la squadra... Prima metti alla gogna un giocatore che durante la stagione ha sorretto il centrocampo, poi fai certe dichiarazioni.

uomo.... si certo


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sto carletto lo sopravvalutate un tantino... Comunque pure io reputo allegri un mediocre



Come fai a considerare sopravvalutato l'allenatore che nella storia del calcio ha vinto più trofei in Europa?


----------

